# Manny's legacy - my remodelled 50 g tank



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey all,
here are some pics of my 50g tank, previously the home of my Manueli, now a L-Number/Amazon tank. Specs are still the same: 40x16x20" 50g tank, 3 filters (Eheim Classic 2215 canister, Fluval 4 internal filter, AquaPro internal filter: total turnover approx. 525 gph), two tuble lights (one reddish Grolux, one greenish daylight).

To start off some shots of the tank:

View attachment 69594

Full tank shot

View attachment 69596

Left side

View attachment 69597

Right side

And some pics of the inhabitants:

View attachment 69595

Enzo, the Cherry Shrimp and 3 Red Nose Shrimp

View attachment 69598

L190 Royal Pleco and L239 Blue Fin Panaque

View attachment 69599

L015 Candy Stripe Pleco

View attachment 69600

L091 Three Beacon Pleco

View attachment 69601

L114 leopard Pleco

View attachment 69602

L020 Polka Dot Pleco

View attachment 69603

Ram Cichlids

View attachment 69604

Cardinal, Blue Emperor and Rummy-Nosed Tetra's and Ram Cichlids

Let me know what you think of it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

get a group of these

i only have one but i think its awsome


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Think it looks awesome man. Needs a centerpiece fish but the tank looks great


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

as always, your pleco's are bad ass


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Think it looks awesome man. Needs a centerpiece fish but the tank looks great
> [snapback]1116435[/snapback]​


yeah i think it needs a larger centerpiece fish too, maybe like a severum or geophagus


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

very nice tank you have there. i really like the rams.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Your tank looks great, very colourful







How are all the plecos getting along?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Sweet looking setup you have .


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice collection of plecos and very nice setup.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thePACK said:


> nice collection of plecos and very nice setup.
> [snapback]1116721[/snapback]​


I definately agree







keep the pics comin Judazzz


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

great tank


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

You are building up quite a collection of pleco's and they are all looking great







Is it your intention to keep all kind of different pleco species or would you like to breed with pleco's in the future?


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

I'd love to see some angelfish in there, they are one of my favorite species of amazonian fish.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Pilsnah said:


> I'd love to see some angelfish in there, they are one of my favorite species of amazonian fish.
> [snapback]1117375[/snapback]​


they would eat most of his tetras, rummy noses are the only tetras weeve found safe with angels


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Needs a lot more plants and wood, it's way too open. I'd get some corkscrew vallis, microsword and 2-3 different Amazon swords. Make 2-3 "clumps" of planted area and leave an open pathway. Like put the plants in the back corners and a clump in the front center leaving a W open path or put the plants in the back corners and one front corner for an L path. Throw in a 3-5 red serpae and the same amount of black phantom tetras and a pairr of keyhole cichlids and you'll be styling.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

jan said:


> You are building up quite a collection of pleco's and they are all looking great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, i think it's time to see Jonas pumping out some L# fry


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

discus in that dank would make it complete.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Makes me sad to see that Tank without Manny the Manny









Nice Plecos though.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Makes me sad to see that Tank without Manny the Manny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here...







But as soon as I have sold my Reds, Manny v1.2 will roam free in Juda Mansion again








I must admit even something as "dull" (as many hardcore predator keepers say) as a peaceful community tank is amazing - so much movement, so much colors. It's really alive.

Jan: it's hard to get more pleco's of the same species for some reason. I used to have 3 Queen Arabesque's (sold them last month), but I think they were either prude or frigid, as they was no sweet luvin' no matter how many hiding places and caves I offered them.
But maybe one day I'll give it another try...

Since these pictures, I've added some Sword Plants (I had the same feelings about that tank as you do, Bawb2u), and three Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlids (Apistogramma cactuoides) - still no center piece fish, and still the decor is not yet finished, but I'm slowly getting where I want the tank to be...

Here's a few updated pictures:

View attachment 69896

Full shot

View attachment 69897

Left side

View attachment 69898

Right side

View attachment 69899

Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid

View attachment 69900

Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid

View attachment 69901

Three pleco's


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

What happened to your Reds?

:crying: the manny is gone :crying:

Sweet looking tank tho


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

3xtacie said:


> What happened to your Reds?
> 
> :crying: the manny is gone :crying:
> 
> ...


The Reds are living in my 80 gallon tank - different tank








Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very nice! I dont think there is the need for a big centerpiece fish, odds are that the tetras or shrimp would suffer. Where are those shrimp from? They're neat too!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

very nice, i think a few hatchet fish, or lillies would go well with that tank.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Not as great as a Manny, but great nonetheless


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Judazz- i love your tank man. all the different pleco species are awesome. theres a guy here locally that is breeding zebra plecs and royal blue panaques...im gonna get some when they're ready. i got a leopard pleco from him, and have loved the different plecos ever since. the tank looks great!









Tibs- angels can live with lots of different kinds of tetras. my gf has a pair of 3-4 inch angels that are waaay bigger than all the other fish in the tank. they live with glowlights, neons, blue tetras, pristellas, bloodfins, and brass tetras. she's never had one of her tetras eaten by the angels. the angels are aggressive, but dont eat them. she's had this pair for over 2 years, with no missing fish...except the ones i took,lol.


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Very Nice Tank Judazzz
Chouin


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> Where are those shrimp from? They're neat too![snapback]1121789[/snapback]​


Ummm... the LFS?








Seriously though, they are the only 'aliens' in the tank - algae-eating dwarf shrimps (they're related to Amano Shrimps) like these originate from Asia (China, Taiwan, SEA). I think they are native there, but I also think the bright colors are due to selective breeding...
They're sweet little buggers indeed: that Cherry races through the tank all day (hence his name Enzo), and they're a very efficient algae removal task force.

I do plan to get one more somewhat larger fish, but I want it to be special - something you don't see everyday. I'm in no hurry, so I don't mind waiting for something unusual that fits my tank.

Thanks for all your comments, guys


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn man u got some sweet pleco


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, I really dig those slithery suckers









Too bad they hardly do anything most of the time - compared to them, my Reds (not quite masters in active behaviour either) look like ADD patients


----------

